# Mystery weed in Bermuda.



## Antonio24 (Apr 28, 2019)

I guess this is my introductory post to the forum, so hopefully you guys can help me. I'm located in the panhandle of Texas. Small town Hereford about 45 minutes west of Amarillo. So getting to my problem much like every other person in my town I am dealing with a weed I see all over the place. But I have no idea what kind it is and how to kill it! It has completely taken over my back yard and is spreading in my front yard. I will attach a couple photos and pray that you guys can help save my Bermuda.


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

I think it may be Rescuegrass. And I believe Celsius will take care of it.


----------



## jtyrie (Feb 28, 2019)

If it is Rescuegrass, it will die when you get the really hot weather.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Antonio24 green foxtail.


----------



## Antonio24 (Apr 28, 2019)

Chrisholmes02 said:


> I think it may be Rescuegrass. And I believe Celsius will take care of it.


I had it last year and even in the summer in 90+ degree weather it survived.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Antonio24 said:


> I guess this is my introductory post to the forum, so hopefully you guys can help me. I'm located in the panhandle of Texas. Small town Hereford about 45 minutes west of Amarillo. So getting to my problem much like every other person in my town I am dealing with a weed I see all over the place. But I have no idea what kind it is and how to kill it! It has completely taken over my back yard and is spreading in my front yard. I will attach a couple photos and pray that you guys can help save my Bermuda.


Seedheads indicate it's not Rescue and not Green Foxtail but may be in the same Bromus genus as Rescue. Call the Texas AgriLife Extension office in Hereford to see if they have someone there that can identify it. 806-364-3573


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Little barley?


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

JWAY said:


> Antonio24 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this is my introductory post to the forum, so hopefully you guys can help me. I'm located in the panhandle of Texas. Small town Hereford about 45 minutes west of Amarillo. So getting to my problem much like every other person in my town I am dealing with a weed I see all over the place. But I have no idea what kind it is and how to kill it! It has completely taken over my back yard and is spreading in my front yard. I will attach a couple photos and pray that you guys can help save my Bermuda.
> ...


I'm by no means an expert but a google image search shows nearly every picture of Rescuegrass with seed heads. Are there different varieties?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

I didn't mean not having seed heads at all, just that your particular seed heads don't match Rescue or Green Foxtail seed heads. 
Google both and look at the images tab to compare.

1st pic is Rescue, 2nd is Green Foxtail

I think @w0lfe nailed it


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

JWAY said:


> I didn't mean not having seed heads at all, just that your particular seed heads don't match Rescue or Green Foxtail seed heads.
> Google both and look at the images tab to compare.
> 
> 1st pic is Rescue, 2nd is Green Foxtail


I see what you're saying. Looks right. I misunderstood initially.


----------



## Antonio24 (Apr 28, 2019)

So it is Rescue Grass, you guys are awesome!! Now I've been doing some google search on how to eliminate this pesky guy. If you guys have and suggestions I'm all ears!


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

Antonio24 said:


> So it is Rescue Grass, you guys are awesome!! Now I've been doing some google search on how to eliminate this pesky guy. If you guys have and suggestions I'm all ears!


Celsius and/or Monument


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Antonio24 said:


> So it is Rescue Grass, you guys are awesome!! Now I've been doing some google search on how to eliminate this pesky guy. If you guys have and suggestions I'm all ears!


I think they agreed it was little barley.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Antonio24 said:
> 
> 
> > So it is Rescue Grass, you guys are awesome!! Now I've been doing some google search on how to eliminate this pesky guy. If you guys have and suggestions I'm all ears!
> ...


That's the way I read the convo as well.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

It looks similar to Poa Annua.. which is a winter grass and will die by the time summer hits. But those little sprigs on top looks like they dropped seeds, so new weeds will come back when the weather gets cold again.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Antonio24 said:


> So it is Rescue Grass, you guys are awesome!! Now I've been doing some google search on how to eliminate this pesky guy. If you guys have and suggestions I'm all ears!


No, the seed head doesn't look like Rescue Grass, it looks like Little Barley. To be 100% sure take it to your county extension office. See articles linked below. If it's Little Barley it will die out in the hot summer. Use Surflan as a pre-emergent in September to prevent it from coming back.

https://blogs.k-state.edu/turf/tag/little-barley/
https://www.domyown.com/what-pre-emergent-product-can-apply-to-prevent-little-barley-qa-51095.html


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I was thinking it was rescue barley!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> I was thinking it was rescue barley!


That's what I drink after work.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

lol


----------



## Antonio24 (Apr 28, 2019)

So I see Surflan works, my question now is do I need to purchase some pre emergent? Or is it to late? If it is to late what is the next step I should take in getting my Bermuda to take over.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Antonio24 said:


> So I see Surflan works, my question now is do I need to purchase some pre emergent? Or is it to late? If it is to late what is the next step I should take in getting my Bermuda to take over.


Surflan is the pre emergent. Apply in September or October because Little Barley is a winter weed that germinates in winter and dies out in the summer. If it doesn't die in summer you don't have Little Barley.


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

Any known herbicides for killing off existing little barley? I have a bunch and it looks real ugly. I know it will die out shortly but I'm also thinking about next winter if any get through the pre emergent.


----------



## Antonio24 (Apr 28, 2019)

So is Surflan the best preemergent?? Any suggestions.?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Probably too late for Pre-E. @Antonio24, make sure and read The Bermuda Bible and the Bermuda Triangle for ideas on the next steps. Cheers.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Probably too late for Pre-E. @Antonio24, make sure and read The Bermuda Bible and the Bermuda Triangle for ideas on the next steps. Cheers.


Little Barley germinates in winter and dies out in summer so pre-emergent goes down around September.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

If you don't have pre-e down, just put it down. Most people treat the summer weeds in Feb/Mar and the winter weeds in Aug/Sep, but if you don't have any down, just start, because ideally you want year round control.


----------

